# SSR competition



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Raffi said:


> You mean like the time you crashed at the track, almost totaled your car and you were the laughing stock of every instructor there, because no one else has ever crashed where you did? Now I understand! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:




Isn't it offical now? Hasn't the big date been set? You two can't argue like an old married couple anymore...  :rofl:

(insert standard Raffi reply here- :flipoff: :flipoff


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Isn't it offical now? Hasn't the big date been set? You two can't argue like an old married couple anymore...  :rofl:
> 
> (insert standard Raffi reply here- :flipoff: :flipoff


 :bustingup :bustingup :bustingup


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Raffi said:


> You mean like the time you crashed at Laguna Seca, almost totaled your car and you were the laughing stock of every instructor there, because no one else has ever crashed where you did? Now I understand! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


I won't even dignify that with a response!    :rofl:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Isn't it offical now? Hasn't the big date been set? You two can't argue like an old married couple anymore...  :rofl:
> 
> (insert standard Raffi reply here- :flipoff: :flipoff


Hey, even after he gets married on Dec. 14th, we will still argue like an old married couple!  :rofl:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Raffi said:


> Hey, even after he gets married on Dec. 14th, we will still argue like an old married couple!  :rofl:


Wait, who's getting married Dec. 14th?!?!?!?


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

sergiok said:


> Wait, who's getting married Dec. 14th?!?!?!?


Layla, hear this?


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

I have them and haven't had any problems with them so far... There was a bad batch and they were real soft, but accordingly to Gary and ppl at E46Fanatics who got them, they are just as strong as the OEM rims... I also love the OZ and the BBS RG-Rs, but the OZ Superleggera seem real hard to clean, and the RGRs are nice but expensive...

--Andrew


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

sorry to change the subject 

But how are the superleggera? decent price and weight and look pretty good :thumbup: Nick looks like you have them, recommend them? Anybody bend them?


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> sorry to change the subject


 :rofl: :rofl:

:angel:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> sorry to change the subject
> 
> But how are the superleggera? decent price and weight and look pretty good :thumbup: Nick looks like you have them, recommend them? Anybody bend them?


They look gorgeous IMHO. Oh, and BMW Williams F1 runs OZs on their cars IIRC, so they HAVE to be very good.


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

I love the SL's also, was a tough choice between SL and SSR Comps... like I said in my last post, the SL's seem pretty hard to clean... OZ also has a lifetime road hazzard warranty that seems pretty cool...


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Raffi said:


> They look gorgeous IMHO. Oh, and BMW Williams F1 runs OZs on their cars IIRC, so they HAVE to be very good.


They are a nice looking rim... hmmm.... I wonder if these will clear my BBK??

They also don't look too much harder to clean. I'm spoiled though, I use my CH high pressure sprayer  and it gets my rims  so clean that I barely wipe them with a wet cloth and they're done!


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

ayn said:


> I love the SL's also, was a tough choice between SL and SSR Comps... like I said in my last post, the SL's seem pretty hard to clean... OZ also has a lifetime road hazzard warranty that seems pretty cool...


interesting, thanks I will look up the warranty


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

The thing that really turned me on to the superleggeras was a post on the audiworld board. I can't find it but there was a guy with an S4 in detroit, talking about how he destroyed his stock rims and a set of SSR comps, while his Superleggeras withstood the punishment of detroit roads and a heavy car.

Now, they are kind of annoying to clean. Better than the type 73s, but certainly not great.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Oh, and I think it's about $280 per wheel from TireRack. I got them (slightly) cheaper locally.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> The thing that really turned me on to the superleggeras was a post on the audiworld board. I can't find it but there was a guy with an S4 in detroit, talking about how he destroyed his stock rims and a set of SSR comps, while his Superleggeras withstood the punishment of detroit roads and a heavy car.
> 
> Now, they are kind of annoying to clean. Better than the type 73s, but certainly not great.


he destroyed the stock 50 pound ronal rims :yikes:

I didnt know you hung out at audiworld :spank:


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Oh, and I think it's about $280 per wheel from TireRack. I got them (slightly) cheaper locally.


yeah they are $280, SSR are $375


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

here the warranty

http://www.ozwheels.com/OZ_html/pro_warranty.html

2 years but I think that is still pretty good.


----------



## layla (Jul 23, 2003)

Raffi said:


> Layla, hear this?


Thanx for including me here, Raffi, but I'll keep my word: I'll stay away...
I'll leave these 'fights' for you 2, it's more entertaining! :whip:

BTW, the date hasn't been set yet, so advice Sergio to be very careful with his sayings or his wish may come true... :thumbdwn: :slap:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

layla said:


> Thanx for including me here, Raffi, but I'll keep my word: I'll stay away...
> I'll leave these 'fights' for you 2, it's more entertaining! :whip:
> 
> BTW, the date hasn't been set yet, so advice Sergio to be very careful with his sayings or his wish may come true... :thumbdwn: :slap:


 :eeps:  :eeps: 

BTW, I did not know you'd promised anything to Sergio... I'm glad we're entertaining you, though!  :angel:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Uh oh!  

I fear I may end up like this: :behead:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> (insert standard Raffi reply here- :flipoff: :flipoff: )


You forgot these.....  

:rofl: :angel:


----------



## layla (Jul 23, 2003)

Raffi said:


> :eeps:  :eeps:
> 
> BTW, I did not know you'd promised anything to Sergio... I'm glad we're entertaining you, though!  :angel:


Raffi! Don't make me do this!! I promised not to post here anymore!!!! 
BTW, I wasn't talking about you 2 entertaining ME, I meant the rest of the guys! :neener:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

I run SSR GT1s on my own car, and there are more than a few guys here at Tire Rack who run the Comps on their own vehicles.

I understand the concerns posted here regarding the SSR competition if you look at only the number of posts regarding this wheel. In seaching across various forums, there are very few posts directly from customers who have had personal experience with bent wheels. There are a number of the negative posts that are either repetitions of the same complaint or statements from a third party.

There were understandable reasons for many of the damages reported, such as impacts with significant road hazards or mounting machine damage by a shop. We don't have the specific reason for every replaced wheel. The number of replacement wheels is consistent with what we see in any brand wheel. We work only with manufacturers with whom we have full confidence in their design and production expertise. All of the wheels we sell meet or exceed either the Japanese (JWL/via) or German (tuv) testing authority standards. They exceed US DOT standards by a considerable margin. The Tire Rack representative responsible for working with wheel manufacturers came to us after 14 years with BBS in both their racing and street wheel programs. He has considerable experience in wheel design and manufacturing techniques. We would not accept product from a manufacturer if we were not confident in their design and manufacturing capabilities.

I"ve posted this before, but feel it is worth mentioning again here :

SSR does perform destructive testing on random production samples to ensure consistent high quality. They X-Ray test every wheel they produce to check for hidden structural problems. The material for the wheel is delivered to the mold as a cylindrical billet of aluminum alloy. All billets are made from a precise alloy formed in a specific process that aligns the material in a spiral pattern. The weight of the billet is specific to the wheel being formed. The alloy is heated to a specific temperature and forged to the basic wheel shape. SSR then machines the wheel to specific applications. They optimize the machining so that they wheel meets the load requirements of the vehicle using the least amount of material. We have found that in general the demands for lightweight, strong wheels in the Japanese market are much greater than in the US and the SSR wheels meet the Japanese market demands well. We have found that SSR does as much if not more specific vehicle application design work as any wheel manufacturer we represent.

That being said. There are other wheel options out there that are worth considering, like the OZ SL's. I suppose my point of this long post is that if you like the OZ's better appearance-wise, and are willing to pick up a few more pounds in weight and save some money over the Comps, then go for it, its a great wheel! However, if you'd be buying this wheel only because you were scared off by concerns of the quality of the Comps, I'd ask you to reconsider.

http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/wheels/index.jsp


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

If these are for the Subie, I personally like the Prodrive rims. TireRack used to carry them but no longer does (I'm hoping Gary will say why)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Not sure why exactly, just not a brand we carry anymore. Maybe one of the Subaru forum mods might have more of an idea as to why.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

layla said:


> BTW, I wasn't talking about you 2 entertaining ME, I meant the rest of the guys! :neener:


 :rofl: :rofl: Good one Layla!


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I run SSR GT1s on my own car, and there are more than a few guys here at Tire Rack who run the Comps on their own vehicles....


gary thanks for the thorough reply :thumbup:


----------

